# Larsky Here



## Larsky

'Sup, fools?


----------



## DarkFury

Larsky said:


> 'Sup, fools?


*Welcome.*


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pick your poison...


----------



## Kristian

Yours favorite in presential elections are.


----------



## Kristian

Are you MUST.


----------



## Hossfly

Larsky said:


> 'Sup, fools?


Howdy, sock.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Larsky said:


> 'Sup, fools?




Here?

Where?


----------



## saveliberty

Larsky said:


> 'Sup, fools?



Poster count fool.


----------



## Nixon's Ghost

Don't welcome that one. HE'S ONE OF THE CSCO LIBERAL ASSHATS.


----------



## Ringel05

Nixon's Ghost said:


> Don't welcome that one. HE'S ONE OF THE CSCO LIBERAL ASSHATS.


I love asshats, liberal and conservative.  They add a certain air of moronic comedy to the forum.  I see that you're doing your part.


----------



## saveliberty

So far he's a fool with asshat potential.


----------



## saveliberty

Kind of quiet for an asshat, just saying.


----------



## Kristian

Larsky said:


> Nixon's Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't welcome that one. HE'S ONE OF THE CSCO LIBERAL ASSHATS.
> 
> 
> 
> You homo, I'll kick your rotten teeth in LMAO
Click to expand...


Your are a Finn Communist how are worse specie in world. Outlandish Communism much, much, much better. I like Soviets Communists more than Finland and theirs 1 or 2 million Communists. Then Cuba but Cuba have last year(?) change their to Socialism regim and China are peoples foreign land?? Obama how manny ships have your send in Chinese coast not so powerful when China are only Defense in war??


----------



## Kristian

Youre a gang member isn't you with hard fighting spirit against Nazis??


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

Hmmmm, the exchanges on this thread seem quite churlish and brusque, a shocking lack of decorum, imo.


----------



## Hossfly

IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:


> Hmmmm, the exchanges on this thread seem quite churlish and brusque, a shocking lack of decorum, imo.






​


----------



## Nixon's Ghost

Hossfly said:


> IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, the exchanges on this thread seem quite churlish and brusque, a shocking lack of decorum, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Just ignore them.  It sends them into a full fledged hissy fit.

LMAO


----------



## Kristian

China stronger in Defense that go to offensive ...


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

Kristian said:


> China stronger in Defense that go to offensive ...


English you speak. Like Yoda.


----------



## Coyote

*Since we have a lot of new members all of a sudden, it might be a good idea to review the rules....no threatening other members (that includes kicking them in the teeth, restorative dentistry is just too damn expensive)...and also, no flaming or insulting in Introduce Yourself.*

*Otherwise, welcome y'all....*


----------



## 1320in9seconds

About time.....
I see Nixon's Ghost made it here also...


----------



## Larsky

Coyote said:


> *Since we have a lot of new members all of a sudden, it might be a good idea to review the rules....no threatening other members (that includes kicking them in the teeth, restorative dentistry is just too damn expensive)...and also, no flaming or insulting in Introduce Yourself.*
> 
> *Otherwise, welcome y'all....*


I see. I was confused. This is not flaming? "Don't welcome that one. HE'S ONE OF THE CSCO LIBERAL ASSHATS."

Please delete this offensive material, per your guidelines.

Regards,

Larsky.


----------



## ChrisL

Welcome newbs!


----------



## Larsky

ChrisL said:


> Welcome newbs!


New here. I like it.


----------



## Coyote

Larsky said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Since we have a lot of new members all of a sudden, it might be a good idea to review the rules....no threatening other members (that includes kicking them in the teeth, restorative dentistry is just too damn expensive)...and also, no flaming or insulting in Introduce Yourself.*
> 
> *Otherwise, welcome y'all....*
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I was confused. This is not flaming? "Don't welcome that one. HE'S ONE OF THE CSCO LIBERAL ASSHATS."
> 
> Please delete this offensive material, per your guidelines.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Larsky.
Click to expand...



We welcome liberal asshats and conservative asshats equally - we do not discriminate


----------



## saveliberty

See right now your like a new Barbie fresh out of the box with all your accessories.  In about a week you'll have lost all that stuff and be naked in the toy box.


----------



## Kristian

Larsky probebly is a outlandish communist from Sweden. 

And also Leftist but I like Soviet Union like you Larsky or.


----------



## Larsky

Well, this is a piss poor necro post!


----------



## Moonglow

Larsky said:


> Well, this is a piss poor necro post!


Like the op..


----------



## Larsky

Moonglow said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a piss poor necro post!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the op..
Click to expand...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

idareu said:


> Idareu is here.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

*Thread closed.*

*Reopen on October 31.*


----------



## Larsky

Yousaidwhat said:


> *Thread closed.*
> 
> *Reopen on October 31.*


The hell you say!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Larsky said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thread closed.*
> 
> *Reopen on October 31.*
> 
> 
> 
> The hell you say!
Click to expand...

But isn't that the day we dig up the dead?

The perfect time to necro dead threads.


----------



## Larsky

So, anything new?


----------



## Toro

Larsky said:


> 'Sup, fools?



Hi stab!


----------



## Larsky

Nixon's Ghost said:


> Don't welcome that one. HE'S ONE OF THE CSCO LIBERAL ASSHATS.


Poor  Nixon's Ghost. He was defective from the git.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Larsky said:


> So, anything new?



Why yes there is...    

The folks that use to live in West Virginia garnered enough signatures on a petition  to change the name of their State to Eastern Kentucky...


----------



## Moonglow

Larsky said:


> So, anything new?


dust


----------



## petro

Hey. Noticed Dark Fury was banned. Was it permanent?  Haven't seen him post in some time.
Welcome back larsky if you were gone.


----------



## mdk

petro said:


> Hey. Noticed Dark Fury was banned. Was it permanent?  Haven't seen him post in some time.
> Welcome back larsky if you were gone.



Yes. On a more sad note: Word on the street is he passed away.


----------



## Larsky

petro said:


> Hey. Noticed Dark Fury was banned. Was it permanent?  Haven't seen him post in some time.
> Welcome back larsky if you were gone.


I read dark was in poor health. Not sure. 
I wasn't gone, but my postings have decreased. Thanks though!


----------



## OldLady

Larsky said:


> So, anything new?


Not much.  What'll you have, Larsky?  Just for you, I'll take an order instead of just dishing out a donut.


----------



## Larsky

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, anything new?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much.  What'll you have, Larsky?  Just for you, I'll take an order instead of just dishing out a donut.
Click to expand...

I thought you ate scrapple in those parts.


----------



## OldLady

Larsky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, anything new?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much.  What'll you have, Larsky?  Just for you, I'll take an order instead of just dishing out a donut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you ate scrapple in those parts.
Click to expand...

Never heard of it!  Good old donuts fried in good old lard--now that's food.


----------



## Ropey

Hossfly said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sup, fools?
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy, sock.
Click to expand...


----------

